# vacation feeding



## the_noobinator (Jan 14, 2007)

i'm travelling out of state for a wedding friday-sunday. is there a good way to make sure my frogs get fed? i don't really trust anyone else to do it just right.


----------



## VTHokie (Jun 28, 2005)

If you are only going to be gone from friday through sunday just feed them heavy on friday before you leave and they should all be fine.


----------



## the_noobinator (Jan 14, 2007)

thanks. i've been feeding them pretty solidly every day, so i wasn't sure what to do.


----------



## glitch (Feb 25, 2007)

i used to stress about this too.

i just make sure i feed her really good, keep her nice and plump, then feed her real heavy as I'm walking out the door when i leave for my trip.

i usually come home a couple of days later with a few flies still wandering around in my viv.. so i know she didn't starve that much while i was away.

a healthy frog should easily make it a couple of days....


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

I left mine for 4 days awhile ago, I just dumped alot of flys in there, probably too many,anyway they were fine. My tank has been set up for 2 years now there`s always something crawling around in there.

John


----------

